# 2017 TBG Central Zone Hunt



## Todd Cook (Aug 28, 2017)

As many of you know, we have a new Central Zone Rep. Jeff Barwick has stepped up and has chosen the location for our Central Zone Hunt this year. He asked me to post it so here goes:

December 1-3, Flint River WMA. From what I'm told there are good deer numbers and hogs too. We will camp there and the TBG will provide dinner Saturday night. If you can make it please let us know so we can have plenty of food. 

You do NOT have to be a club member to attend. If you hunt with stickbows, would like to, have some interest, or just want to say hi, we would love to see you there.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 28, 2017)

I will come


----------



## Thronateeska (Aug 28, 2017)

Welcome to my backyard. Watch weather lots of rain lots of water towards river.


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 28, 2017)

Can some camping info be clarified.  I've seen two different pieces of information, one said no camping with Cottages, the other said camping.   Thanks.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 29, 2017)

AllAmerican said:


> Can some camping info be clarified.  I've seen two different pieces of information, one said no camping with Cottages, the other said camping.   Thanks.



They have a primitive camping area.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 29, 2017)

Will be a good hunt.


----------



## Thronateeska (Aug 30, 2017)

Made a quick run today checking on grapes and fruit. They were working on camping area and dove field as well. Almost two years since I put blood on the ground - got the fever! Hope I don't need Donnie to get out of the woods this year although a blessing to have him last August....


----------



## Clipper (Aug 30, 2017)

I applied for the Tugaloo State Park archery only quota hunt this year which is Dec 1-2.  If I don't get chosen I would love to attend.  Always wanted to hunt Flint River.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll be there- 30 minutes from my driveway!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 5, 2017)

I got drawn for Tuguloo so I can't be there y'all have fun


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 5, 2017)

Use to hunt Flint River a good bit. It's a nice place to roam and look for a deer


----------



## Clipper (Sep 5, 2017)

Dennis said:


> I got drawn for Tuguloo so I can't be there y'all have fun



I got a rejection notice.  I will try to make it.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 6, 2017)

bam_bam said:


> Use to hunt Flint River a good bit. It's a nice place to roam and look for a deer



I need a guide. Wait last time you guided me u tried to get me eat up by skeeters


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 6, 2017)

dpoole said:


> I need a guide. Wait last time you guided me u tried to get me eat up by skeeters



I can do that. Maybe by December it will be cold and won't have to worry about them.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 18, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 19, 2017)

I may be able to play this year on that weekend....


----------



## pine nut (Oct 22, 2017)

WILL try!  Anyone going earlier, like Wed. or Thursday?


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 24, 2017)

A few of us may try to make this one since it's close. Good hunting there too!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 6, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 26, 2017)

If anybody else wants to come early. I plan to be there Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 27, 2017)

Todd Cook said:


> They have a primitive camping area.



Does "primitive" mean no water, showers, or latrines?  I am good either way but would like to not haul water unless necessary.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes. No water or facilities.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 27, 2017)

Is there room to park a pop-up camper in the primitive camping area?  Planning to go down Thursday mid day (sort of).


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 28, 2017)

Don't look like I am going. I would have to leave Friday morning. Plus I am finally seeing some deer at my club. Six miles from home.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 28, 2017)

bam_bam said:


> Yes. No water or facilities.



Thanks, I will plan accordingly.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 3, 2017)

every time a hunt comes up i have more to do on those days than I usually do all month! Hopefully I can make chickasaw after deer season


----------



## Clipper (Dec 3, 2017)

I left yesterday about 2:00 pm and as of that time Pine Nut and I were only two trad hunters.  He had found big buck sign and was planning to stay and hunt Sunday morning.  I shot one that I could not find.  Will post the story later, when I have more time.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 3, 2017)

you mean no one else showed up to hunt?


----------



## pine nut (Dec 3, 2017)

Jeff Barwick stopped by for a while and hatchet bow Dan too.  It was good to see them even though they couldn't hunt due to work problems.  David and I gave it a good effort and talked with a few compounders and crossbow shooters.  There were a couple of others that hunted too.  I never saw a deer but discovered a big one iif big feet and big horned trees count.  I think they have gone totally nocturnal.  Another young man there said he scraped leaves into the pawings he had found and they wee every one freshened by morning but he saw nothing either.  I had a big-in crossing the road everyday at one of two crossing points close together, but when I walked only maybe 50 ft. in on the trail on one side and 100 yards on the other side, he moved several hundred yards and had not used the trail again when I left.  He was a good'un  if big feet indicate anything... lots of horning on big stuff too.  It was fun even with the poor showing.  Lots of tracks but heavily hunted recently according to a young man who was there last weekend


----------



## Clipper (Dec 3, 2017)

I arrived Wednesday in time to get to the woods and hang my climber in what I thought would be a funnel.  It had hog sign too, which convinced me. I was 16’ and ready a few minutes after shooting light Thursday morning and about a half hour later I hear something behind me.  I cautiously peek around the tree and see a deer feeding towards me.  I slowly stand and by now can see it is 2 yearlings and a big doe.  The closest yearling walks directly under me and starts sniffing the ground and licking the weeds where I laid my bow that morning.  I say to myself, “this is gonna go south really quick” and consider a straight down shot which I really don’t want to take.  I move my foot ever so slightly and make a very low noise and she looks up at me and we do a stare down for what seems like a minute.  To my surprise, she turns and walks back toward the other two deer.  I still don’t have a shot at any of the deer.  
The mature doe finally starts walking around to my left side and when I think she is far enough around for a shot I raise my bow and draw while her eyes are behind a tree.  When she stops I pick my spot at the bottom of her chest directly behind her front leg (I actually remembered to pick a spot ) and release.  I immediately hear a metallic clank and watch my arrow bury up right in front of her hind quarter.  The bottom limb of my bow had hit the climbing cable that was protruding 1” out the front of my top stand because the tree was so small.  My top stand is open front but I hadn’t allowed for that and was sick and really mad at myself.  
I came down and started looking for sign at 10:30 and managed to track her about 100 yards from disturbed leaves, hoof prints, and an occasional spot of intestinal contents on the river cane leaves she brushed up against.  I lost her when she hit the hardwoods and quit running.  I came back after lunch and walked the woods but to no avail.  I never saw buzzards the rest of the week so I don’t know what happened to her, but I’m sure she died a slow and painful death unless the coyotes or a cat found her.  The rest of my week was uneventful.  
Pine Nut got down Thursday afternoon and was good company.  We camped and ate together and spent time talking.  The two of us were the only TBG hunters there all week.  Dan Beckwith and Jeff Barwick stopped by Saturday afternoon to visit.  I really wanted to walk the river swamp looking for hogs but due to a bad upper respiratory infection and stomach trouble was too weak so I stayed with my climber all week.  I did walk a couple of hours on Friday and saw some pretty territory.  From what I saw the area has a good deer and hog population but also is a popular hunting area.  I would go back.  
All-in-all a good time and enjoyed Bill’s company much.  Thanks to Jeff for organizing the hunt.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 4, 2017)

I wanted to make this one but I forgot we had a wedding shower for some friends to go too. There are some good deer on Flint River. I drive through there all the time and my buddy has some test plots across the road and sees good deer up there. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 5, 2017)

Stay motivated Clipper it will happen, very close, thanks for sharing.


----------

